# Fitting a square door in a crooked frame



## Divideby0 (Feb 1, 2018)

The door frame to my basement is contorted due to the settling of the house. (a 100 year old cottage) There was no door in place when I moved in. But there were several old doors to the house left in the basement. I found one that had the nearest dimensions, squared up the edges, and now it fits the basement doorway. I need to finesse the way it hangs.



The latch side (left) jamb is plumb. The hinge side (right) jamb is not. It leans away by about 3/4” at the top. It fits the door at the bottom.

Ideally, I would like to shove the whole right jamb over to meet the door. Its an old door unit attached to the house structure. Meddling with that is beyond my capabilities at the moment.

My current solution is to shim the hinge away from the frame to meet the door. It doesn’t seem like the most elegant solution.

This seems like a lot of space to shim. Is there a better way to bring the hinge to meet the door?


----------



## Divideby0 (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

I know you said it's beyond your capabilities, but I don't really see a solution other than to pull off the trim, plumb up the hinge jamb, probably cut the jamb so it fits the door width better, and put it back together. Nothing really that technical about it.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, sad to say I think you may be going about it the wrong way. Measure the width of the opening. I'm guessing it's like 28 at the bottom and 28 3/4 at the top. That means either the latch side jamb or hinge side jamb isn't plumb. I would pull the trim off, cut the jamb loose and fix that first. Your sides should be parallel and plumb. Once that is done, hanging the door will be easier. 

But you will then find out that your door is about 1/2" too narrow for the frame. You can solve that by gluing wood to one or both sides of the door, then sand it down smooth. Then work on fitting the door. You will likely have to cut the top to match the out of level condition of the head.

Or just cut the whole door frame loose and start over, cut the head 5/8" shorter to match the door more closely.


----------



## Divideby0 (Feb 1, 2018)

That's an exterior wall on the right.

I've peeked behind the trim. The jamb is attached to the frame of the house in several places and forms a rabbet joint with the lintel. I don't even know what tools I would need to surgically dislodge the jamb at the top to plumb it. I suppose I could make a horizontal cut with my multi tool at the very top and pry it in. Its going to be a lot of effort just to fill a gap.

Right now, I just want a functional door that keeps back the cellar chill and prevent pets from going downstairs. 

Would a shim suffice as a temporary solution?


----------



## Divideby0 (Feb 1, 2018)

XSleeper said:


> Well, sad to say I think you may be going about it the wrong way. Measure the width of the opening. I'm guessing it's like 28 at the bottom and 28 3/4 at the top. That means either the latch side jamb or hinge side jamb isn't plumb. I would pull the trim off, cut the jamb loose and fix that first. Your sides should be parallel and plumb. Once that is done, hanging the door will be easier...


The latch side IS plumb...or both my levels are wrong. :glasses:

The opening is: 
30" at the top
29.25" at the latch
29" at the bottom.
I trimmed the door to 28⅞" parallel to the paneling.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, that's why I said one side or the other isn't plumb. If the latch side *is* plumb, (you think it is) then it's the hinge side that's 1" out of plumb. And yes, unless you have a 78" long level, it's probably not as plumb as you think it is.


----------



## Divideby0 (Feb 1, 2018)

I have already taken extensive measurements and know where the adjustment needs to be made.

I am trying to determine how to best make that adjustment.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Well, if you don't want to open it up, then you are left with shimming it. You could just put a big shim behind the top hinge. Try 3/4 to start? If you want to get fancy, you could find a nice straight 2x whatever and cut a wedge the height of the door to correct the out of plumb hinge side. Either way, you will push the edge of the door out past the stop. Might want to add another stop if this bugs you. This ain't going to be pretty, but the door should work.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Well then reread post 4. Take the trim off, cut the jamb loose with a sawzall. Set both jambs so they are plumb and straight. You screwed yourself over by trimming the door down too narrow, so don't know what to tell ya there bud.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I find what sound like the hard way is sometimes the easiest. Pull the trim, jam and all hang the door so now you have pre hung door and those instructions for install are everywhere.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

XSleeper said:


> Well then reread post 4. Take the trim off, cut the jamb loose with a sawzall. Set both jambs so they are plumb and straight. You screwed yourself over by trimming the door down too narrow, so don't know what to tell ya there bud.


 He may have to adjust the top of the jam.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Glue a 3/4" block on the side of the door, screw your hinge to that. Ugly but effective.


----------

